# Plant ID please



## DemonicalEnvy (Sep 7, 2011)

Can some ID this plant i lost the tag and i cant seem to find it again from where i bought it.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Alocasia cuprea


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Looks like Alocasia cuprea- native to Burma I believe?


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

epiphytes etc. said:


> Alocasia cuprea


Haha- you beat me to it!


----------



## DemonicalEnvy (Sep 7, 2011)

awesome do you guys have any idea how to propagate it? i think i found a couple of bulbs?


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

You got it! It reproduces through its bulbs. Seperate the bulbs and plant in media. Try and plant the bulb orienting the bulb upright if u can tell. Water in.


----------



## DemonicalEnvy (Sep 7, 2011)

ok thanks ton


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

how well do they do in a humid viv? Any further hints on how to keep them happy???


----------

